# Boys club South Wales June 2016



## andylen (Aug 7, 2016)

Had a mooch around this place with a friend Andrew, who worked in here with young offenders 10 years ago.
The council have give a company 25k to do a feasibility study on the place, to transform it back to a youth center. Will they have the money to refit it or is just a waste of money ?

In 1937 the large waiting list of boys desiring entry to the Club and the inadequacies of the existing
club premises led to a decision to launch a Building Fund.
A new Executive Committee, still including many serving Police Officers and a Board of Trustees
was appointed to lead a vigorous fund raising programme.
The cost of the new building was calculated to the nearest old penny at £10,385.7s.7d.
The National Fitness Council of England and Wales agreed a grant of £8000. The National
Association of Boys Clubs donated £825 and the remaining cost of staffing and equipping the
building was met from money raised locally from the Swansea public.
A successful tender was submitted by Mr John Weaver, a distinguished local architect and the
Club Trustees entered into a 99 year lease with the Swansea Corporation at a nominal rent of one
shilling per annum for a site.
The new building was erected on a rocky outcrop overlooking the eastern approach to Swansea.
The fixtures and fittings in the two floored building were made of top quality stone, timber and
brass. The walls in the entrance and on the stairway were covered with heavy duty white tiles –
not entirely attractive to look at but completely functional. The block wooden floors in all the
activity rooms are still wearing well today after thousands of pairs of young feet have pounded
them over the years.
The building was completed at the outbreak of the Second World War and was not immediately
available for use as a youth club as it was commandeered for official war-time use. (narposwansea)

Hope you enjoy the pics.​

IMG_3181 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_3144 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_3141 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_3135 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr



IMG_3134 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_3130 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_3149 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_3150 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_3153 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_3165 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_3149 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_3177 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


----------



## krela (Aug 7, 2016)

I hope they turn it back into a youth club, but I can't see it happening. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 7, 2016)

Remember taking a look around this place a few years back, not alot has changed! Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 7, 2016)

Nicely done. Its a pity its gone this way as its quite an old building and something could be done with it.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 7, 2016)

Loving that snooker table shot ☺


----------



## HughieD (Aug 7, 2016)

Love the snooker table and stair case shots. Fab.


----------



## dirge (Aug 7, 2016)

Went up there a couple of weeks ago. Didn't manage to get in as there was a busybody watching me. Great photos!


----------



## tazong (Aug 7, 2016)

Very nearly took a trip down there today but went to abersoch instead - great pictures bud - must get round to going here.


----------



## ajarb (Aug 8, 2016)

krela said:


> I hope they turn it back into a youth club, but I can't see it happening. Thanks for sharing.



Looks like the local mouth breathers are already using it as a "youth club"!


----------



## KM Punk (Aug 12, 2016)

I like the shot of the stairs


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 12, 2016)

The snooker table shots a winner, nicely done highlighting the key points of the place


----------

